# Rancilio V3 steam wand upgrade



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

Morning All

I have recently upgraded my Gaggia classic with a rancilio V3 steam wand (brilliant instructions on here - thanks)

To say I am disappointed with it is an understatement - it is nowhere near as good as my standard one.

There doesn't seem to be enough power to froth the milk, the milk also sticks to the wand and is a nightmare to clean off.

My standard one used to froth the milk into a ball if a wasn't careful - and it was simple to clean - one wipe with a damp cloth.

Have I done something wrong? Has anyone else had similar experiences?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Has the tip got clogged with some scale or scum?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

You need to introduce the air into the milk, the standard one adds automatic, watch some you tube vids an practice


----------



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

The tip isn't blocked, I was disappointed with its first run after fitting - everything brand new.

Introduce air to the milk? I just put the wand into the milk and steam it - is this not the correct way?

Pete


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

When you used the original wand that came fitted to the classic did you use the panarello plastic attachment sleeve that goes on the end of the wand or did you remove it and use just the metal wand ?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Peter86 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I have recently upgraded my Gaggia classic with a rancilio V3 steam wand (brilliant instructions on here - thanks)
> 
> ...


I did the same wand swap 6 or so months ago. I found the change to be a large advance on the standard gaggia wand, my results are a much denser product and I actually use the arm now, previously I had given up with the gaggia one.

A few observations from my experiences.

Cleaning -



> the milk also sticks to the wand and is a nightmare to clean off.


 - yes if you don't address this as soon as you have finished steaming the milk foam tends to get baked on by the residual heat in the wand. A firm wipe with a damp cloth and a blast of steam works for me.

Actually steaming the milk :


push the tip of the wand about 1cm into the milk and slightly tilt the jug so the tip is pointing sort of diagonally towards the bottom corner.

turn on the steam close to full on (the more you turn the more powerful the steam)

aim to get the milk spinning around and around the jug like water down plug hole

slowly lower the jug until the tip is at the surface of the milk...you here a sort of shick-shick-shick noise - this is telling you air is being added into the milk. All this time keep the vortex turning in the jug. The volume of the milk should increase with no noticeable big bubbles if you get it right.

When you find the Jug getting too hot to hold, raise the jug, burying the tip in the milk and turn off the steam.

Put the jug to one side and clean your wand.

Tap the jug on the surface to remove any large bubbles

Swirl the jug / milk - you will see it change its consistency and appearance to something like white gloss paint

You're ready to go


As said above there are plenty of Youtube videos, generally on bigger commercial machines though with much more power.

I always use full fat milk, and I think the degree of freshness has an influence too.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

I used to use the full plastic attachment - I found the metal wand on its own was way too short.

There seems to be hell of a lot *LESS* oommphhh with this new V3 wand, I am wondering if its because of the reducing nipple( its the 3/8" Male x 1/8" Male size)

It really is nowhere near as good as the standard one.

The milk gets hot, and has the odd bubbles on the top - but not the foam that my standard one produced, and cleaning it is a nightmare, the milk sticks to it like sh** to a blanket.

Has anyone else done the upgrade and had the same problems?


----------



## Peter86 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for this advice, maybe I should look at my technique. I usually poke the nozzle into the jug, turn it around so the jug can sit back on the machine (where your cups would be under the portafiller) whack the steamer on full blast and leave it until the jug is too hot to touch.

I always use fresh cold milk too, but I will try the tilt/whirlpool technique to see if I can get it to improve.

Guess ill have to live with the cleaning....



Syenitic said:


> I did the same wand swap 6 or so months ago. I found the change to be a large advance on the standard gaggia wand, my results are a much denser product and I actually use the arm now, previously I had given up with the gaggia one.
> 
> A few observations from my experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I do the coffee after the milk foaming.

Once I've foamed, I then put the cup under the machine, with the steam wand rotated around into the empty cup.

Turn off the steam function, then allow at least half a cup of water through the machine [no portafilter], I also turn the steam control on [for a second or two] so water comes out the wand too.

This cools the machine down, warms the cup and if you get your damp cleaning cloth, makes cleaning the wand easy.

Don't give up, it is an improvement!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say its down to technique seeing as how you used to use the awful plastic abomination.

It takes more skill to use the wand without that.

Stick with it and im sure you'll master it in no time.

I've stuck with the wand that comes with the machine minus the panarello and manage quite well.

Personally I always do the milk after the espresso.

Heres just one video showing how to use the silvia wand and clean it,, there are many more, and probably better ones too.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Peter86 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I have recently upgraded my Gaggia classic with a rancilio V3 steam wand (brilliant instructions on here - thanks)
> 
> ...


Is it just the single hole tip? If you are using the triple hole tip you will find the small gaggia boiler will not be producing enough steam for what is being used through the three holes..


----------

